# HOUSTON | Capitol Tower | 177m | 579ft | 34 fl | T/O



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

*Developer*: Skanska
*Architect*: Gensler
*Type*: Office
*Location*: Block bound by Capitol, Travis, Rusk and Milam
*Start Date*: 2014 (demo on-going)
*More info:* link














> *Splashy plans emerge for Houston Club revitalization*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Very nice! :cheers:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

yeah that looks pretty good. One could only wish it was twice as tall.


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Minimalist but cool looking tower there  .


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Downtown tower gets green endorsement*



> Posted on January 20, 2014
> 
> It still hasn’t broken ground, but Skanska’s Capitol Tower planned for the site of the now-vacant Houston Club building has received LEED V4 Platinum pre-certification, the newest version of green building standards from the Washington, D.C.-based U.S. Green Building Council.
> 
> ...


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

Love it.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't. A filler, nothing more. Houston needs some quality new buildings with serious height, not bland, runty, eco-highrises. hno:


----------



## shakman (Sep 16, 2003)

Blue Flame said:


> I don't. A filler, nothing more. Houston needs some quality new buildings with serious height, not bland, runty, eco-highrises. hno:


More eco-friendly structures are needed regardless of the massing and aesthetics.


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

This tower is as classy as they come.


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

Demolishion has begun, after everything has been cleared the tower shall rise.


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

Blue Flame said:


> I don't. A filler, nothing more. Houston needs some quality new buildings with serious height, not bland, runty, eco-highrises. hno:


What Houston needs is more _density_ in downtown.

This "filler" is doing its part...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Work now underway:


Capitol Tower by differentryana, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*2/10*


Houston Construction by THIRD EXPOSURE, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*3/31*



prageethSL said:


> 3/30 by Nate99 on HAIF


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*4/11*


Capitol Tower Parking Garage by marclongoria, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*4/13* Crane up!


CaptiolTower by kateykusac, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*4/18*


Capitol Tower by marclongoria, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*5/20 - U/C*



prageethSL said:


> 5/20 by @MSAsafety on Twitter


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

()_T said:


> 7/31 by *amashgo* on HAIF


...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

houabz said:


> 8/23 by bfusel2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

houabz said:


> 8/30 brijonmang @ HAIF
> 
> 
> 811 Rusk Neighbors by brijonmang, on Flickr
> ...


...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*9/14*



prageethSL said:


> @Rechlin on HAIF


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

houabz said:


> 10/12 by fkp5 @ HAIF


...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

prageethSL said:


> *11/15* hindesky on HAIF


...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*12/17*


Stop. by houstonmacbro, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Capital Tower 12/6 by Clev5, on Flickr


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

*Capitol Tower resumes construction this Spring*



> *Structure Name*: Capitol Tower
> 
> *Structure Height*: 579
> 
> *Work Schedule*: 03/01/2017 to 12/31/2019


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

hindesky


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

@6in96in9


----------



## anunnaki (Oct 23, 2017)

Glass installation has been commenced









@hindesky


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

@hindesky


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

ChannelTwoNews


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

credit:Wattleigh


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

@andyhvu


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

Officially Topped out


















credit:Wattleigh


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Capitol Tower by brijonmang, on Flickr


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

Capitol Tower by Marc longoria, on Flickr


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

Chronicle Site - 710 Preston by brijonmang, on Flickr


Houston Sunset by brijonmang, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Capitol Tower-Houston-05 2019 by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------

